# Our morning guest



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

In front of our house there a three large ponds. Its fun to watch the visitors that frequent the ponds, I've watched swans, egrets, herons, muskrats,white tail deer, king fishers and hawks plus many that I don't know what they were.

We often hear sandhill cranes whooping it up as they fly over our house, my family thinks I'm crazy because I'll run out of the house just to watch and listen to them fly over.

One morning as I was walking out to start morning checks I spied a wonderful surprise in our front ditch line and was lucky enough to get a quick snap before he decided to leave because of the crazy woman... me

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

We often get sandhill cranes around our house, and they usually come as pairs or a pair and their youngster. They are fun to watch and I know exactly how you feel. 

Thank you for sharing that picture!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lucky you. That is a beautiful bird and thanks for sharing.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I saw a family of sandhills a bunch of years ago, in Fla. Mom and dad, parading around with a bunch of the cutest babies.
Then a few years ago, while fishing I spied a trio of Whooping cranes, in Maine, mind you, not even in their flight path. Come to find out, Audubon knew about it, and kept it under wraps. The birds nested and reproduced up here, very exciting.
Daryl


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

The abundant wildlife is the one thing I miss about my youth in the Black Hills of SD. Here in NYC most of our ''wildlife'' is 2 legged humans and VERY dangerous.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm glad you all enjoyed the photo


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

little bird said:


> The abundant wildlife is the one thing I miss about my youth in the Black Hills of SD. Here in NYC most of our ''wildlife'' is 2 legged humans and VERY dangerous.



Thats why I couldn't live in the city, people are just so unpredictable


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

little bird said:


> The abundant wildlife is the one thing I miss about my youth in the Black Hills of SD. Here in NYC most of our ''wildlife'' is *2 legged humans and VERY dangerous*.


They're EVERYWHERE.............


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

pigeonmama said:


> I saw a family of sandhills a bunch of years ago, in Fla. Mom and dad, parading around with a bunch of the cutest babies.
> Then a few years ago, while fishing I spied a trio of Whooping cranes, in Maine, mind you, not even in their flight path. Come to find out, Audubon knew about it, and kept it under wraps. The birds nested and reproduced up here, very exciting.
> Daryl



One time I was luck enough to watch a male counting a female, he would have put a ballet dancer to shame.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> They're EVERYWHERE.............



Its scary isn't it


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a beautiful bird! You are so lucky to live in such an area!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I would so like to see one up close and personal! Thanks for the photo!

Terry


----------



## Noisy_minor (Jun 20, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> One time I was luck enough to watch a male counting a female, he would have put a ballet dancer to shame.


hahaha just about died laughing then thought you were still talking about the 2 legged wildlife. lol ill laugh at anything.


----------

